# Buff Daddy Polisher - £90



## Gaz_jones (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Fairly new to the whole detailing world. I've done a few details on my own car by hand but really want to be able to remove a few paint imperfections. Are DA polishers any good for this, or are they just a quicker way of polishing. I know if you want perfect paint you'll have to use a proper rotary polisherm but can good results be achieved from dual action polishers?

I have seen this DA for sale and wondering if it's worth the money. It will be as a birthday present and don't want the other person to waste their money on me if I'm going to be disapointed with it if that makes sense.

Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks everyone :buffer:

E2A: My car is a BMW 3 series (2002 plate) so I think it has quite 'hard' paint if that makes a difference to the effect I could get off a DA.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

A DA is more than capable of removing most defects, it just works slower than a rotary polisher does. They are far quicker and results are better than by hand polishing. A DA will get you perfect paint if you are prepared to go that far, personally I would never want perfect if it has the risk of removeing too much paint.

The dodo buffdaddy is a kestrel in lime green paint or a clean your car DAS6 they are all the same machine.


----------



## Gaz_jones (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the quick advice John. Sounds like it will do what I want it to then. I don't mind spending a Saturday doing it. Time is of the essence as they say.

I assume I'd also need a machine to test the paints microns before I tackled it with a DA, or is that only neccessary for a rotary?

Just googled the CYC DAS-6 and it's a tenner cheaper  Cheers John.

Also looking on the CYC site, they have a silverline for £40. Will the DAS6/Buff Daddy be noticably better than the silverline? Sorry for all the noob questions.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

The silverline for £42 is a rotary not a DA they both work differently. Will it be better? in the hands of someone who can use a rotary competently then yes first time out with a machine polisher I'm not sure. With a rotary the risks are a lot higher as it is more capable of removing more paint a lot quicker if used incorrectly.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

A rotary goes in its own way and a newbie (like me) may have some difficulties controlling it. A DA on the other hand can be easily moved in any way and it is lighter. 

Some say vibrations of a DA is annoying and find rotary smoother. I don't know, maybe I should have relaxed my hand and stop fighting the machine (rotary I mean). If you master the rotary it is said to save your time and give better results than a DA by its even breakage of the polish. 

Anyway, DA would find its place always. You can always use it to apply glazes, waxes, sealants etc. And even pros may come back to their DAs when they hit a sticky paint.

DA :thumb:


----------



## Gaz_jones (Apr 24, 2009)

Cheers for the replies 

I didn't notice the silverline was a rotary when I first posted. Could have been a bad mistake haha.

I've been reading for the last few days and don't think I want to tackle a rotary just yet. I think I've narrowed it down to either this or this.

Can't decide which would be better. I've been looking at reviews on here of both polishes and both seem to be quite highly thought of. Does anyone know which would be better for BMW paint? I'm not sure if that would make a difference to my decision or if all polish will work, it just might need to be worked harder.

The menzerna one say's it is better for harder paints, but I don't know whether that's just sales patter or not :s

Thanks everyone


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

It's not just sales patter, menzerna will suite better for harder BMW paint.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

www.shinearama.co.uk sell Buff Daddy's at 79.95, though it looks like they are out of it. May think about it.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

On a 2002 BMW, I'd definitely go with menzerna polish and pads. The paint is very hard so these are the best suited polishes.



little john said:


> A DA is more than capable of removing most defects, it just works slower than a rotary polisher does. They are far quicker and results are better than by hand polishing. A DA will get you perfect paint if you are prepared to go that far, personally I would never want perfect if it has the risk of removeing too much paint.
> 
> The dodo buffdaddy is a kestrel in lime green paint or a clean your car DAS6 they are all the same machine.


It's worth noting, both ours and Dodo's come with a canvas carry case and D-Handles which are nice little additions. Ours also has a spare 6" backing plate and now a rubberised head for the cover of the machine.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Tim, don't forget the longer cable as well


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cleanyourcar FTW :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> On a 2002 BMW, I'd definitely go with menzerna polish and pads. The paint is very hard so these are the best suited polishes.
> 
> It's worth noting, both ours and Dodo's come with a canvas carry case and D-Handles which are nice little additions. Ours also has a spare 6" backing plate and now a rubberised head for the cover of the machine.


Ours has the rubberised head and longer cable, but only a single (ventilated) backing plate from memory.

Very similar machines and spec really, just a colour difference at the end of the day.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Kokopelli said:


> www.shinearama.co.uk sell Buff Daddy's at 79.95, though it looks like they are out of it. May think about it.


Mine just arrived. Ordered from shinearama.co.uk this Friday and it was at my door Today. 5 days from UK to Turkey, and an unbelievable £9 shipping for a 5kg item :thumb:

Buff Daddy looks much sturdier than I expected. Just the On/Off Switch looks a bit weak and thats all. Soft rubber head feels quality, and the weight of it promises its strong muscles and bones inside 

Need to wait till I get home. Your UK plug doesn't fit our outlets you know.


----------



## Gaz_jones (Apr 24, 2009)

OK all, I've decided to go for the Mezerna kit from CYC. I've got a few quid off that I can use from my last order too 

Glad to see it's got a longer cable too, as I've heard a few people moaning about short cables and extension leads hanging in the air. 

I'm going to order myself a scrap door from ebay. Going to go for a 'pink' door preferably so I can try and bring it back to red. Hopefully that'll give me the motivation to get to work on my car. I know DA's are probably safe to use with no practice, but I don't trust myself HAHA.

Does the Mezerna kit have everything I'll need, or is there anything else any of you guys can think of?

I've already got detailing brushes, snow foam, clay bar and lubricant etc....


God, I bet (hope) I look back on this thread in a years time and laugh about how much of a noob I sound. I'm sure it'll all start to make sense once I get myself stuck in


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Kokopelli said:


> Mine just arrived. Ordered from shinearama.co.uk this Friday and it was at my door Today. 5 days from UK to Turkey, and an unbelievable £9 shipping for a 5kg item :thumb:
> 
> Buff Daddy looks much sturdier than I expected. Just the On/Off Switch looks a bit weak and thats all. Soft rubber head feels quality, and the weight of it promises its strong muscles and bones inside
> 
> Need to wait till I get home. Your UK plug doesn't fit our outlets you know.


I know about the plug... we may do a continental plug at some point in the future. But at least it doesn't need a transformer like the PC used to do


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i have recently got the dodo one, mainly for the nice bag :lol:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Dodo Factory said:


> I know about the plug... we may do a continental plug at some point in the future. But at least it doesn't need a transformer like the PC used to do


Yes, yes, this is what I love to be in Europe.  A small adapter does the trick. I tried it to polish our kitchen desk of course, as I always try new products on tea trays, refrigerators etc.  I must get a scrap panel one day.


----------



## Gaz_jones (Apr 24, 2009)

In the mezerna and DAS-6 pack on CYC would I need anything else to start correcting or does that pack include everything? It looks like it does but as I say I'm new to this.

Thanks for your help everyone :thumb:


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

A set of 4" pads are nice to have for theos smaller or more curvier areas. I would also look at a finishing pad also I find the menz pads harder than I like especially the cutting pad.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

im thinking of getting the dodo machine aswell, just waiting for the right package/price to come along. what would you guys recommend for black vw mk4 golf. thanks


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

shaqs77 said:


> im thinking of getting the dodo machine aswell, just waiting for the right package/price to come along. what would you guys recommend for black vw mk4 golf. thanks


again realtively hard paint so the Menzerna polish and pads recommended earlier should be good:thumb:


----------

